# Need some help hooking up my sub



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I have an old receiver which does not have an lfe out or pre-outs and I am connecting it to subwoofer that also does not have an LFE port.

I was thinking that the tape out jacks would be effectively the same as pre-outs. Would hooking up the tape-out jacks to the line level inputs of the sub be an effective way to hook up a subwoofer?

The receiver is a Sony STR-AV1070x and the subwoofer is a Polk PSW10 and the application is a small 2.1 desktop system.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dalto said:


> I have an old receiver which does not have an lfe out or pre-outs and I am connecting it to subwoofer that also does not have an LFE port.
> 
> I was thinking that the tape out jacks would be effectively the same as pre-outs. Would hooking up the tape-out jacks to the line level inputs of the sub be an effective way to hook up a subwoofer?


No. There is no volume level control over the tape output.



> The receiver is a Sony STR-AV1070x and the subwoofer is a Polk PSW10 and the application is a small 2.1 desktop system.


Connect the Sony L/R speaker outputs to the speaker input terminals on the Polk and connect the main speakers to the speaker output terminals on the Polk. Described in the Polk manual.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Kal. I appreciate the advice.


----------

